# Driving in Portugal



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you allowed to drive in Portugal with a USA California state license or must you obtain a local license first?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For up to six months from date of entry, longer than that it must be exchanged, or exchanged from date of residence granted, if your a student then licence is valid for duration of study period.
If your exchanging you need, 
“Abstract of Driving Record from one’s last US State of residence, to prove that the licence is authentic and valid. It must have the Apostille, seal given by the Secretary of State of the same State the document was issued"

The notes I have also state you have to carry an International Drivers permit or translation by a Embassy Authorized translator


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

canoeman said:


> For up to six months from date of entry, longer than that it must be exchanged, or exchanged from date of residence granted, if your a student then licence is valid for duration of study period.
> If your exchanging you need,
> “Abstract of Driving Record from one’s last US State of residence, to prove that the licence is authentic and valid. It must have the Apostille, seal given by the Secretary of State of the same State the document was issued"
> 
> The notes I have also state you have to carry an International Drivers permit or translation by a Embassy Authorized translator


Thank you for the information. I will make sure I get this prior to our moving.

We are retirees so no student exception.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You also need a FBI check if your applying for residence


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

VirtualTiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope the following link provides you with some information which you require.
> 
> http://www.wikiprocedure.com/index.php/Portugal_-_Obtain_a_Driving_License


Portugal has agreements with lots of non EU countries on the exchange of driving licences, plus a separate set of regulations for EU countries, no one really wants or needs to go through the procedure of taking a Portuguese Driving test one of the requirements being a minimum number of hours tuition with a registered Portuguese Driving School, and for certain caterogories further medical and physiological tests. 

The IMTT site Carta de Condução has all relevant information, wheras Wicki link leaves a lot out and reguires updating


----------

